# MY First 2K14 Euro Bracelet



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello everyone this is my first Euro Bracelet that actually has .925 ALE Pandora beads. I had to restock since my big move to FL. Tell me what you think of my new bracelets


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful bracelet.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful bracelet.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you Charlotte


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Lovely bracelet.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE that bracelet!! The only thing to make it better is to have one in blue (my favorite color)....


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Very cute. Bright pink, orange & yellow plz.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> Beautiful bracelet.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you everyone I will update everyone with the colors they would like to see


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you Teedle


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful! My favourite colour is blue, too.


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Love the theme, well done!


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

that is gorgeous! very nice.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful..great gift Confirmation present ...or other inspirational gift..


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

The bracelet is beautiful! Do you sell them?


----------



## romana (Sep 25, 2011)

Just curious...what does .925 ALE stand for. I have four Pandora brand bracelets and I know all the charms are actually silver as well as the bracelets. They have a clasp imprinted with Pandora. Is yours from a different source or do I just not see the Pandora clasp or do they have a different one on the leather braided bracelet? Sorry for the all the questions. I love these bracelets and want everything but some times they are just too cost prohibitive. Know what I mean?


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

I do sell them and my bracelet is not Pandora it is .925 on the clasp but a few of my beads have .925 ALE which are only on Pandora beads. I agree the beads and bracelets are very high. Romana I am answering all the questions above as well. Thank you everyone


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

doses it stretch to go on or have clasp? pretty. I have necklace made with plastic that is melted it broke, it closes with magnets. plan to fix it


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

#1Patsy said:


> doses it stretch to go on or have clasp? pretty. I have necklace made with plastic that is melted it broke, it closes with magnets. plan to fix it


No it does not stretch it goes on the clasp which makes its so easy to put on.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

wonderful bracelet and love the theme..where in Florida are you? i am in Ocala..


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

amberdragon said:


> wonderful bracelet and love the theme..where in Florida are you? i am in Ocala..


I am in Orlando FL I think your about 45 mins away from Orlando right? And Thank You


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

The newest bracelets for those who love Pink and those who love Blue


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Coral McRae said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very pretty .. thanks for sharing


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Pandora bracelets are a rage right now.
Yours looks jewelry store quality.
Great job!


----------



## GiGix2 (Jan 14, 2014)

It's beautiful I really like it. Welcome to Florida hope you like it here!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

LadyCrochet said:


> Hello everyone this is my first Euro Bracelet that actually has .925 ALE Pandora beads. I had to restock since my big move to FL. Tell me what you think of my new bracelets


Really nice ! Is that your testimony?( I mean, the first one). GBU


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

It is beautiful. Do you sell these? Probably a dumb question.


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Just Beautiful !!!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

I like it a lot.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Ms Sue P said:


> It is beautiful. Do you sell these? Probably a dumb question.


Hello Sue P, I do  Not a dumb question but a great one


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

imaknuttyknitter said:


> I like it a lot.


Thank you so glad that you do


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

finntwin said:


> Just Beautiful !!!


Thank you


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

GiGix2 said:


> It's beautiful I really like it. Welcome to Florida hope you like it here!


Thank you so much and I love it here


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

annacovasa said:


> Really nice ! Is that your testimony?( I mean, the first one). GBU


This is not my first one that I have made but this is the first one I have made for this year. The first bracelet for 2014


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

LadyCrochet said:


> This is not my first one that I have made but this is the first one I have made for this year. The first bracelet for 2014


I meant something else...The first bracelet posted today, has a name on it and I was wondering if that name means something to you, if this is your testimony/statement.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

annacovasa said:


> I meant something else...The first bracelet posted today, has a name on it and I was wondering if that name means something to you, if this is your testimony/statement.


Hello Anna,

Well the name actually means something to me, I named it that because Jesus is the reason why my day is sunny regardless of the rain or snow and the reason I wake up ever morning. I named it Orange Phase I Love Jesus is that the name you speak of? If so thats my reason behind it. I hope it makes sense.


----------



## marilyn1977 (Nov 3, 2011)

I love it. Where do you get your materials to make your jewelry. Is it on line or do you have a catalog? By the way, I live in Keystone Heights in NE Florida. We have daughter who lives in Orlando.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Lady Crochet... I love Jesus too... and your bracelet is beautiful..... great choices you have made... Enjoy!!!!


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

It's ok to say the name of Jesus on this sight I believe... I don't know of anyone that has objected.... I certainly do not....


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

I have seen some of these beads at Michael's and at a distance, they look just as pretty as the Pandora... don't know if they hold up as well... I don't see how they can but maybe they do... who knows....??


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

LadyCrochet said:


> Hello Anna,
> 
> Well the name actually means something to me, I named it that because Jesus is the reason why my day is sunny regardless of the rain or snow and the reason I wake up ever morning. I named it Orange Phase I Love Jesus is that the name you speak of? If so thats my reason behind it. I hope it makes sense.


Hi Lady Crochet, 
I am so glad to hear ! I am a Christian lady too, and it is so nice that a young woman like you stands up for her believe.
May God bless you and keep your light shinning!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

janeafennell said:


> It's ok to say the name of Jesus on this sight I believe... I don't know of anyone that has objected.... I certainly do not....


I do love Him and I honor His Name.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Well you know how sold I am on your bracelets since I have 3 already. I am a breast cancer survivor and love you nice tribute, I am also a Christian and your thought was wonderful. He is the reason I am here today. Ladies and guys you or someone you love will love these bracelets. Patti


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

janeafennell said:


> I have seen some of these beads at Michael's and at a distance, they look just as pretty as the Pandora... don't know if they hold up as well... I don't see how they can but maybe they do... who knows....??


Depending on where you get your beads they may or may not hold up I know certain ones that may not have .925 within the core my not hold up but my mother has had one I made with ones that don't have .925 on them and she has had that since 2012 and it still looks great.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

missylam said:


> Well you know how sold I am on your bracelets since I have 3 already. I am a breast cancer survivor and love you nice tribute, I am also a Christian and your thought was wonderful. He is the reason I am here today. Ladies and guys you or someone you love will love these bracelets. Patti


Thank you so much Ms.Patti, I am so glad you love my bracelets  I thank you for sharing your story, I enjoyed reading it


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

annacovasa said:


> Hi Lady Crochet,
> I am so glad to hear ! I am a Christian lady too, and it is so nice that a young woman like you stands up for her believe.
> May God bless you and keep your light shinning!


Thank you Anna, God has blessed me in so many ways I just love him for all that he does


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

janeafennell said:


> Lady Crochet... I love Jesus too... and your bracelet is beautiful..... great choices you have made... Enjoy!!!!


Thank you Janea


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

marilyn1977 said:


> I love it. Where do you get your materials to make your jewelry. Is it on line or do you have a catalog? By the way, I live in Keystone Heights in NE Florida. We have daughter who lives in Orlando.


Well I have went to stores to find certain material like Hobby Lobby and Wal-Mart but to me their beads are not as good as ordering offline. I order from China almost all the time due to the cost is much cheaper, they usually offer free shipping on all their orders. I also buy from people I know that on eBay that has really go material. I love it here in Orlando today was kind of the first hot day since I have gotten here. When I got here it was all rain but I enjoyed the warm and cold weather but seems to be the sick weather.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

My First Ever Made Valentines Bracelet. Tell me what you think this is the only red I have which I had to go to Wal-Mart to get


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

It is gorgeous, nice job. How are you liking living in Florida? Patti


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

missylam said:


> It is gorgeous, nice job. How are you liking living in Florida? Patti


Hello Patti,

Thank you so much  I honestly like it here in FL not to much of any cold weather except when it rains.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Your valentine bracelet is beautiful.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello Ms. Sue P, thanks so much its not actually mine though lol


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is beautiful!!!!


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Any ideas how much I should sell my bracelet for? I need help with price suggestions you can message me Personally instead of putting it with this post  Thanks so much in advance for the help KP family


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

My first bracelet from my purple collection some of the beads are Pandora and some are just .925 tell me what you think


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I think they are beautiful.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

scottybearNSW said:


> I think they are beautiful.


Thank you ScottybearNSW


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

My newest creation


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

Didn't you open an Esty shop?


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

tea4two said:


> Didn't you open an Esty shop?


Did, but I am so busy I can't manage the website. If someone is interested I usually have them contact me


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

It is my understanding this site is for the sale of knitting and crochet items only and not solicitation of selling bracelets and other types of jewelry from the craft section.

Here I go again. If I drink coffee while knitting does that mean I can sell coffee? Because I use scissors, does that mean I can sell scissors or a scissor case.

"I'm doing a craft show and wonder what do you think I should ask for these?" Obtuse solicitation. IMHO.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

tea4two said:


> It is my understanding this site is for the sale of knitting and crochet items only and not solicitation of selling bracelets and other types of jewelry from the craft section.
> 
> Here I go again. If I drink coffee while knitting does that mean I can sell coffee? Because I use scissors, does that mean I can sell scissors or a scissor case.
> 
> "I'm doing a craft show and wonder what do you think I should ask for these?" Obtuse solicitation. IMHO.


I don't sell my bracelets here but if you were to go on the site and make a request there I will get the email. My website for etsy is on my profile page.


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

Here are all the bracelet I have been getting compliments on. Some already here so haven't been seen yet. Tell me what you think


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

More


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Lovely job.
I like the colors and the placement


----------



## LadyCrochet (Aug 13, 2013)

cathie02664 said:


> Lovely job.
> I like the colors and the placement


Thanks so much Cathie


----------

